# Ennio Morricone



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Ennio Morricone is probably the most famous film composer of the 20th century. He is also one of the most prolific composers working in any medium. No exact figure is available, but he's scored over 500 films over several decades, plus many dozens of classical works. While his film scores have been in almost every imaginable musical style (and for almost every imaginable kind of movie), he is most identified with the "spaghetti Western" style of soundtracks, which he pioneered when providing the musical backdrop for the films of director Sergio Leone. Morricone's palette is extraordinarily diverse, drawing from classical, jazz, pop, rock, electronic, avant-garde, and Italian music, among other styles. Esteemed by such important figures in modern music as John Zorn (not to mention contemporary directors like Martin Scorsese), he is increasingly placed among not just the finest soundtrack composers, but the most important contemporary composers of any sort.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Sad news. I'm not an expert on his music and film music in general, but from what I've listened, Morricone was one of the best. I know that he composed quality music for hundreds of films, I personally really like the music for the movie Lolita... 
RIP


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A sad loss. Am I allowed to say that Morricone's music made some of those films (eg the "Man with no name" trilogy) ultra special. No wonder they are classics.

Well, it certainly wasn't the dialogue that did it!


----------

